# “Stic-N-Pic” Trail Camera Mounting System



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

“Stic-N-Pic” Trail Camera 
Mounting System
http://www.sticnpic.com/ 




This year at the ATA Show in Columbus I was searching for a company whose product had struck my eye on the internet, called the Stic-N-Pic. I have gone up north many times and found myself with a great angle on a deer trail or mineral bag but nothing to put the camera on. Well not any more with the Stic-N-Pic. 
The Stic-N-Pic was specifically designed by Jesse Hurly out of his own frustration of never being able to put his trail cameras where he wanted to. As many of us feel when we are setting up for scouting.
This 3 prong, powder coated steel mounting system comes with one mounting bracket out of the box but can purchase additional Add-=A-Cam brackets to mount multiple cameras to one stand. With 360 degrees of rotation and approximately 19” of height adjustment and the ability to adjust your camera angle there isn’t much you can’t capture utilizing this stand and your cameras.
Although able to connect to a wide variety of cameras, you will need to check the camera guide before heading out, to see if you will require the universal guide that is sold separately. You can find this guide at http://www.sticnpic.com/cameraguide/ and look for your particular make of trail camera.
You can also purchase the tree mount bracket that has all the strength and flexibility of the trail camera stand. Allowing you to utilize that tree that is in a great position but the tree mount allows you the added feature of adjusting the height of your to the exact location that you want.
So if you are tired of settling for whatever is available then this may be the answer to your trail camera scouting issues. I know come this late summer I have just the idea spot for my Stic-N-Pic. For more information and to order your Stic-N-Pic go to the website url at the top of the page.

GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

